# Busschaert or Logans



## blackpooldoves (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Im after getting some white pigeons for releasing at weddings.Ive been looking at white Busschaert and white Logans.can anyone tell me the difference please and which they think will be best for releasing.I wont be letting them go more than 30 miles after they are trained and ready to go.Many thanks


----------

